# Using Flash for paparazzi style photography



## Simons (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi,

I am doing a project for my graphic design course in which i require a set of paparazzi style images.

We plan to take them in the city and in 2 sessions. One at night and one in the day.

The idea is to have a large number of photo's taken to create a stop motion style animation of my subject walking out of a hotel and into a car. 

So i require my flash to work quickly.

I have just purchased a Canon 430ex II and i am having trouble understanding how to work it.

When you see the press taking pictures thier flashes are flashing every second or more. But my flash takes a few seconds to 'recharge' the flash so that it can go again. 

How do i make it so that the flash can work quickly? 

What settings should i use for my camera?

Any help would be much apreciated!

Thanks
Nic

(Using Canon eos 40d + 17-85 IS lens)


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2010)

Basically, you don't have sophisticated enough photography gear.

The 'press' are using fast glass and speedlights that are more powerful than your 430 EX II. They have their camera/lens/speedlight set up so the speedlight doesn't have to use full power.

A speedlight set to less than full power can recharge quicker.

Some speedlights can be connected to an external power source which can also decrease the recycle time. As gsgary points out below, the 'press' utilize that advantage.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 22, 2010)

They will also have external battery pack


----------



## Simons (Mar 22, 2010)

KmH said:


> Basically, you don't have sophisticated enough photography gear.
> 
> The 'press' are using fast glass and speedlights that are more powerful than your 430 EX II. They have their camera/lens/speedlight set up so the speedlight doesn't have to use full power.
> 
> ...



Ok, thanks for this

What flash units will they use other than the 580ex II? Im strugling to find anything more powerful. I must be searching for the wrong things..



gsgary said:


> They will also have external battery pack



Ok thanks, just a basic compact battery like the CP-E4 for 4150 type thing? or more than that?


----------



## gsgary (Mar 22, 2010)

Simons said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, you don't have sophisticated enough photography gear.
> ...



Quantum Instruments Inc.

Quantum - Batteries - Camera Accessories - Warehouse Express

But they will cost twice the price of your flash


----------



## Overread (Mar 22, 2010)

You're best bet is to try and lower the amount of flashlight that you directly need - whilst you can put out powerfull shots faster with an external battery pack there is a limit before you will overheat and damage the flash by this method. The best idea is to try and get it so that whilst you are using flash, its effect is minimal and thus it can fire weak and fast.

I would try to shoot in bright conditions so that the flash is providing little more than fill lighting to the shot - a reflector or two might help give a bit more speed to things. Also if you want that "flash was used" pap look then use the flash with minimal diffusion so that viewers can see it was used.


----------

